# Terrified...seizures from out of the blue



## AstralSkyes (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm looking for anyone that has any idea what would cause seizures to start out of nowhere. 

Nikita is 2 years old and randomly had a couple seizures last month. Took her to the vet and after blood work they said she is perfectly healthy. Told us to just keep an eye on her and hope they were a "one off". Well its a month later, she had one at 1:30am, 6:30am, 12:00pm. Took her to the vet again, they gave her the same meds as you would for an epileptic dog and told us to come back in a month for more blood work. She had another at 5:00pm, had her meds at 7:30pm and again at 9:30pm. All 5 of these seizures were on the same day!!!!

They seem to come out of nowhere, she has been awake and just keeled over, and she's been in a dead sleep and started convulsing/foaming at the mouth/losing bladder control. I'm absolutely terrified and looking for answers, since we keep going to the vet and its not getting us anywhere. I've been googling this for the last few hours searching for answers and hoping to find something here. An MRI has been suggested, however we are not financially able to do that at this time since its so expensive. Its heartbreaking to watch her go through this and I am hoping to find out what I can do and what is wrong with her. Please help?!?!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum  Instead of starting with an expensive MRI have they done any Xrays on her head? You could start there. I know MRI's run about $1000.00 if not more around here. But an XRAY is about $160.00....huge difference and they would still be able to see any abnormalities that maybe causing her seizures such as a tumor. I don't know anything about seizures but hopefully someone can help you who has been through this. I am so sorry  This must be terrifying to witness.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

thoroughly check for ticks. lyme disease can cause seizures and it carried by ticks.

seizures can also be caused my toxins in the environment. she may be reacting to something in your house. you should open all the windows or let her stay outside in fresh air. or if the toxin cannot be determined , maybe move her to a new location.

i'm trying to think of something else but will let you know if something comes up.
good luck.


----------



## PreciousMom (Jul 5, 2011)

I understand your concern, my baby began to have seizures early March. It's an hopeless situation you're in as they have a seizure but remain calm. Blood work was also done and the results were inconclusive. I hope everything gets better with your baby.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That many in a day and they sound like grand mal's that can cause brain damage. You need to get her on a dose of meds that will help stop them. I have had several dogs with seizures and the ones that just have a few a year normally are just fine. My one dog that started to have them repeatedly before we could adjust the meds..... had to be put down by age 3. Her brain was so wrecked we had to put her down.

Find a vet that will listen, meds is all you need right now if you are on a budget, then you can look into what else is causing it. I agree look for ticks but it sounds like epilepsy and it can come on suddenly and sometimes starts at maturity around 2-3 years old.


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

We used to have a BEAUTIFUL Golden Retriever that had Seizures. We never did find out why she had them but it was nasty. Most of the time, the meds work but eventually they wore off and become ineffective. We eventually had to put her to sleep. Broke our heart to watch her suffer so much. She was a SMART and loyal pup. 12 years has passed and we still do not know what the cause is


----------

